# Seeding a Pumilio Viv



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

So I've been reading around on the board for a long time, and I've found that you're supposed to have several types of microfauna living in Pumilo vivs for the young ones to eat. Other than springtails, what microfauna would you suggest seeding a Pumilio viv with?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

There are multiple kinds of springtails you can use, also multiple kinds of dwarf isopods - you need a tank with enough floor space and the type of substrate to support the population of microfauna though


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

What size tank would you recommend? And would a clay based substrate work?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Depends on how many frogs but bigger is better, yeah the clay substrates are the best


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

What do you use for your substrate? I'm reading through the ultimate clay-based substrate thread currently to try to figure it out.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mostly now I use infield conditioner with a layer of Matt's pottery supply recipe on top since the recipe is such a pain to make, with some pockets of peat moss around the plant roots (and of course a thick layer of leaf litter on top)


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

What's Matt's pottery supply recipe?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep reading the ultimate clay substrate thread


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you use the first or second recipe?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been seeding my 75gal pum tank once a week with a ton of springs and I just started tossing in handfulls of dirt from my Isopod culture. Its still not that populated yet though. For substaight I just used a mix of Peagravel (since theres a water feature) Peat and spagnum moss, orchid bark, coco bark and some oak leaves tossed into it to keep it loose for the Microfauna. Then I have about 1.5-2" of leaf litter, mostly oak but some magnolia and a crumbled up seagrape (mainly because I had only huge leaves left)


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

ryangreenway said:


> Do you use the first or second recipe?


Second recipe


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I read that flourite would work. What do you think? Would I need to mix it with other items, or just that with some leaf litter on top?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Infield conditioner is cheaper


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Where can you buy that?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

ryangreenway said:


> Where can you buy that?


Ive been wondering the same thing. Anyone know?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Turface Athletics | The #1 Conditioner on America's Most Playable Fields


----------

